# Die neue "Gartenteich" ist da !



## karsten. (1. März 2007)

Hallo
die neue   *Gartenteich*   ist da .

mal wieder einer Eine der Gelungeneren  
oder leide ich schon unter Teich-entzugs-erscheinungen :crazy: 

_zurück !_

mit Beiträgen ua. über :

* Seerosen richtig pflanzen und pflegen  
* Stege und Brücken aus Holz   _(da waren wir hier schneller !)
_* Ultraschallnebler als Blickfang   
* Vorstellung __ Wassermohn _(ich dachte ich kenne alle  )
_
* viel Werbung ,viel Mist aber auch durchaus Interessantes z.B. einen Pflanzenfilterbausatz  
http://aquant.de/produkte/idbs.html

* Gelbbauchunken
* __ Lotos  
* Großlaufkäfer   
* Wassergärten mit fernöstlichen Stilelementen  
* Makrofotografie am Gartenteich  
* Das Lösungswort heißt :

*BANGKIRAI* 

und zu gewinnen gibt´s
einen Powerbead 85 http://www.koinet.de/powerbead.html
(erinnert mich irgendwie an  Al Bundy´s  Ferguson 1000 ) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmUJkww6Hds&mode=related&search=

mfG

P.S.

und es ist Vollmond !:schizo


----------



## Joachim (16. März 2007)

*AW: Die neue "Gartenteich" ist da !*

 Herr der Teichzeitung 

Sach mal spielst du bei den Gewinnspielen eigentlich mit?


----------



## karsten. (16. März 2007)

*AW: Die neue "Gartenteich" ist da !*

nö 
nich mehr 
ich hab schon mal gewonnen 
jetzt seid Ihr dran ! ........


----------



## Joachim (16. März 2007)

*AW: Die neue "Gartenteich" ist da !*

Au fein - dann büdde das Lösungswort nächsten Monat per PN


----------



## karsten. (26. Mai 2007)

*Koi & Koiteiche*

Hallo
die   *Gartenteich*   hat u.A. ein Sonderheft 
Koi & Koiteiche gemacht .

mit folgenden Themen:
_Gartenträume
Ein Japanischer Garten mit Koiteich


Wer zählt die Farben, nennt die Namen
Die unterschiedlichen Koi-Varietäten 
stellen sich vor

Platz ist auch im kleinen Teich
Koiteichbau im kleinen Garten

Vorsicht vor neuen Fischen
Neues zum Thema Koiherpesvirus und 
die Bedeutung der Quarantäne

Etwas Wasserkunde muss sein
Stickstoffverbindungen verstehen und 
vermeiden


Im Land der aufgehenden Sonne
Begleiten Sie uns auf eine Reise ins Herz 
der Koizucht nach Japan

Gesundheitspolizei des Wassers
Edelkrebse lassen sich auch im naturnahen 
Koiteich pflegen

Wo Koi auf dem Kopf stehen
Ein Besuch im Downunder – Koi in Australien

Exotik im Garten
Ein Koiteich im chinesischen Stil

Ein Haus für die Teezeremonie
Das Teehaus ist ein wichtiges Element am 
asiatisch geprägten Koiteich

Der Koiteich als Schwimmbad
Was Sie beachten, wenn Sie zusammen mit Ihren 
Koi ein erfrischendes Bad nehmen möchten

_

der Krebsbericht ist von Winfried Langenfeld

sehr gute interessante Beiträge ! 

kein Wort davon , Kois in jedem normalen Gartenteichen halten zu müssen ! 


mfG


----------



## Conny (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die neue "Gartenteich" ist da !*

Hallo Karsten.,

diese Zeitschrift finde ich auch sehr gelungen.


----------



## Thorsten (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die neue "Gartenteich" ist da !*

 ....ich war so dicht dran und nun verrät der wieder alles.


----------



## Steingarnele (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die neue "Gartenteich" ist da !*

das würde mir zu  denken geben


----------



## Murmel (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die neue "Gartenteich" ist da !*

huhu
kann ma einer/eine zeigen wie die aussieht hab die nämlich noch nie im laden gesehen :-(


----------



## karsten. (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die neue "Gartenteich" ist da !*

na so !


----------



## Murmel (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die neue "Gartenteich" ist da !*

huhu
danke und bekom ich die im normalen zeitschriftenladen?

lg
dany


----------



## karsten. (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die neue "Gartenteich" ist da !*

nein !

aber in jedem Besseren  

und in allen Bahnhofsläden

mfG


----------



## Conny (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die neue "Gartenteich" ist da !*

Hallo Dany,

Du kannst Dich auch an den Buchhändler mit  Zeitschriftenecke Deines Vertrauens wenden. Meiner hat einfach 3 Exemplare bestellt, die immer weg gehen.


----------



## jochen (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die neue "Gartenteich" ist da !*

Hallo,

per Abo gehts auch, kann die Zeitschrift nur empfehlen.


----------



## Conny (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die neue "Gartenteich" ist da !*

Hallo Jochen,

Du bist mir zuvor gekommen.
Hallo Dany hier kommst Du zur Startseite.


----------



## Heiko H. (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die neue "Gartenteich" ist da !*

Hi Conny,

leider funktioniert dein Link nicht!
Mich würde schon interessieren was so ein Abo kostet.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## karsten. (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die neue "Gartenteich" ist da !*

nimm DEN !


----------



## Murmel (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Die neue "Gartenteich" ist da !*

aboniert 
Danke für den Tipp 

Lg
Dany


----------

